# super dogfighter 2?



## trinity_racer (Nov 9, 2004)

any body have any info on the yokomo super dogfighter 2?im thinkin about tradin my t4 for one


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

trinity_racer said:


> any body have any info on the yokomo super dogfighter 2?im thinkin about tradin my t4 for one


what kinda info yas looking for? its a 4wd car, if i remember its a MR4TC clone but the offroad version. parts are sketchy to get unless you get them online or your local shop carries them.. very reliable 4wd car from what i've seen.

your trading a 2wd truck.. for a 4wd buggy. different handling characteristics, less clearance.. but more control, and a more stable run.

....depending on what you plan on doing with it.

your call..


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

trinity_racer said:


> any body have any info on the yokomo super dogfighter 2?im thinkin about tradin my t4 for one


if you are gettign the buggy it is a worthy trade if and only if you have a place where you can yokomo parts, I had one of these buggies and it was very nice but i coul never get parts for it so i sold it.


----------

